
Home theater system for about $350 - andrewfromx
these 3 things + an iphone make a great home theater system for about $350:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;gp&#x2F;product&#x2F;B00MJEYM5O
(speakers)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;gp&#x2F;product&#x2F;B009WHV3BM
(hdmi for iphone)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;gp&#x2F;product&#x2F;B00QXS8L6I
(hdmi projector)
======
andrewfromx
then from your iphone just open hbonow or netflix etc and u have 70 inch hdtv
on your wall

